# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال درباره دانشگاه آزاد مشهد

## SOHEILJF

دوستان با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید .
یک سوال داشتم کسی میدونه حدود رتبه قبولی در دانشگاه آزاد مشهد در رشته های عمران و حسابداری و معاری چنده؟
دوستان خواهش میکنم جواب بدین خیلی مهمه واسم.

----------


## SOHEILJF

Up

----------


## SOHEILJF

up

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید .
> یک سوال داشتم کسی میدونه حدود رتبه قبولی در دانشگاه آزاد مشهد در رشته های عمران و حسابداری و معاری چنده؟
> دوستان خواهش میکنم جواب بدین خیلی مهمه واسم.


سلام

دقیق دقیق نمیدونم  ، ولی واسه عمران حدود 50 هزار احتمالا قبول میکنه

واسه معماری حدود 60 هزار احتمالا قبول میکنه

واسه حسابداری هم همون حدود 75 هزار احتمالا قبول میکنه ( رشته حسابداری فکر کنم مربوط به انسانی باشه ، فکر نکنم ریاضی حسابداری داشته باشه ، مگر جز رشته های بدون آزمون باشه)

باز هم بیشتر تحقیق کن

موفق باشی
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (81):

----------

